# New member (to our herd)



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

What do you think of him? 4 months old and bought for $60. He's registerable but haven't looked at the bloodlines yet. 

ETA: having difficulties getting photos with my phone. Will try again later. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Posted a vid on YouTube, let's see if I can get the link to work, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

He's cute!

$60 for a horse? That's either a typo, or a going out of business kind of sale! 

What are you hoping to do with him?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

$60 and no typo. Got him at an auction at the Cowboy Up Ride Against Cancer. Proceeds went to helping victims and families to help cover costs that insurance doesn't cover. 

I'm not sure what he's going to do yet. He's got some long legs tho. Maybe a jumper a friend said to us but she likes to jump with all horses. Mainly we just trail ride, so for sure he'll do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Yikes,I can't get over how CHEAP horses are in the states!
He is a cute little fella.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I know the vid was short. I'll have to get a better one and with him moving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I was hoping he was a filly but oh well. We talked to the owner and he did have some fillies but he wanted $500 for them. The fillies hadn't been weaned or halter broke yet. 

He has a sweet temperament but does have attitude. He lets me touch him anywhere, even checking to see if he's dropped. He lets me pick up his hooves and gives to pressure (to the side) on the halter pretty easily. When we loaded him, he wasn't sure but leaped in like a deer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He's nice looking boy, especially considering how much you paid for him.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. Couldn't pass up a deal like that. The only name I can remember in his bloodlines is Sonny Dee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's cute! How about some pics?


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow! 

That's a great cause! Wish we had something similar up my way!

Well congrats on your handsome new fella!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's cute! How about some pics?


I've tried. I wish there was an easy way to do mobile uploads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Let's see if this works:

Kim Savageau Rask's Photos | Facebook


Kim Savageau Rask's Photos | Facebook


Kim Savageau Rask's Photos | Facebook


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess those only work if you're logged into Facebook. Lets try this:
https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...720/224239_3093791283365_353377308_n.jpg?dl=1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A few more:

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/562848_3096352387391_2079435481_n.jpg?dl=1

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s720x720/229189_3093799363567_1004165134_n.jpg?dl=1

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/311850_3093787963282_1375431497_n.jpg?dl=1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg he is adorable.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. So the links worked?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice looking colt-good luck w/him. Really sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Just measured him today. He was 11.2 hh and about 370 lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KA Custom Headstalls (Aug 22, 2012)

Love him! Cannot believe you got him for $60. What a deal! =)


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

he is sure a cutie but i see some slight devil in those eyes  goodluck with the little man


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

so jelous the cheapst horse ive seen here is 1k


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Hoofprints on my heart said:


> so jelous the cheapst horse ive seen here is 1k


Well, my neighbor out here went to the auction and ended up with the sweetest most well behaved broke horse for $30! Then she spent $100 getting his hooves fixed up.... So, $130 for a well behaved horse haha. So, not craziest deal I've seen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's another cute vid of him:
Lazy lawn mower - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DinanDillon (Aug 24, 2012)

aww such a cutie, i've heard so many good horses go cheap like that at sales and auctions.


----------

